# crash tested seat belt harness



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi all,

We are in the market for a crash tested seat belt harness for our V boy. We have a back seat full of boosters and car seats and a cargo area full of stroller, folding chairs and sports equipment. Amos always rides shotgun around town. He's in the car at least once a day and I wanted a crash tested seat belt harness for him. He's been an angel in the car since day one (8 hour drive home from Florida the day we got him!), but I'm concerned for his safety and ours if we were to wreck. Also, the passenger seat does not have the car seat anchors that many harnesses rely on. So, we are considering the Sleepypod Clickit Sport harness. It just uses the belt and not the anchors (which for the record, are only safe up to 40 lbs for kids, so I'd assume the same for a dog). Questions...

1. Does anyone have experience with this harness?

2. Considering our needs and goals, do you have a different harness that you love that you would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We have the sport and are very happy with it, as far as car harnesses go. It is easy to fasten, our pup can lie down comfortably, and the harness fits well. 

Prior to buying the sport, we bought the utility, which we don't recommend as our dog could not lie down comfortably and the fasteners were quite awkward. I understand the reason behind them, it just did not work for us. Much happier with the sport. 

I don't have a pic in the car, but here is him trying it on.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

That is precious. ;D Good to know that it has worked for you. How old is your boy in that pic and what size did you order? 

Thanks!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Also wondering what size you have, Canadian Expy! We've been considering the Sport. My only gripe is it doesn't have a front leash attachment. I can't see myself taking the time with two dogs to switch harnesses every time they need to ride in the car. And I learned the other day that although my dogs generally walk well on leash, should they be back clipped in a harness and be in the vicinity of a squirrel... it's all over for me! We may have a cross-country move coming up in a year or so though, in which case I'd order them just for the trip at least.

At the moment, we're using the Ruffwear Front Range harness for walking and riding the car (it has a front attachment for walking, a back attachment for in the car) but it's not crash tested. I think it might help in the case of a minor accident, but I'm sure it's not super safe.

Also wish the Ruffwear backpack would include a front clip for leash attachment! Maybe it's time for me to get some martingale collars...


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

FYI, We bought the Ruff Rider Roadie dog harness that was also crash tested (it didn't get rated as highly as the Sleepypod though) and I wouldn't recommend it. We had to get a larger size to get our V in it (he has extremely long legs) and it ended up being too roomy in the chest. I think he would have slid right out of it during an accident. For a different breed (maybe a lab or golden) it might have worked great, but the sizing just doesn't seem to work for skinny deep chested dogs with long legs!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our boy (Aspen) is 3 years old and 65 lbs. We bought the large harness and it fits perfectly. We followed their measurement instructions on the site, so I would suggest you select your size based on that. I like the fit, it does not rub under the belly or arms, and is made of a durable material. 

Dextersmom - we do only use this harness in the car, and always have a collar on which we use to walk him from (martingales are great btw!). 

We spend a lot of time travelling at 2+ hour car rides, so we wanted a quality harness, and so far happy with the sport. 

We are going out for a hike tomorrow morning. I'll grab some photos of him in the car in the harness as well.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma has such a deep chest and it is hard to get something that fits without slipping down her side or off of her chest or being too tight. We just bought a Kurgo Tru-Fit Smart Harness. It is crash tested and has a d ring on the front of it. Have yet to use it for a while and see how it works.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, ordered the large! Mind the face on Aspen - he's tired after his 2 hour hike this morning.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I have been considering one of these since we moved and have to drive more often.
Glad this happened to crop up on the forums. Thanks for the info CanadianExpy!


----------

